

Google's Project Ara Module Developers Kit Released - yarri
http://www.projectara.com/mdk/

======
yarri
Still not sure what to make of this project, but found this paragraph in their
license agreement [1] of interest: "3.2.2 Subject to the terms and conditions
of this License Agreement, Google grants to You, a limited, worldwide,
royalty­free, fully paid up, non­assignable, non­sublicensable and
non­exclusive license under Google’s Intellectual Property that reads on (i)
the MDK, (ii) Module Interface Technology and (iii) combinations thereof, to
make, use, sell, offer to sell, copy, display, import, distribute, modify and
create derivative works of Module Interface Technology."

How is Google assigning the UniPro[2] interface license necessary to make
these modules?

[1]
[http://storage.googleapis.com/androiddevelopers/project_ara/...](http://storage.googleapis.com/androiddevelopers/project_ara/mdk-
license.pdf) [2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UniPro](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UniPro)

~~~
pbnjay
That section seems to only be about Google's IP, so it's not assigning
anything about UniPro I think?

That said, the link you gave seems to say it's not necessary for this
application:

> Royalty-free licensing conditions apply within the main target domain of the
> MIPI Alliance, mobile phones and their peripherals, whereas RAND licensing
> conditions apply in all other domains.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UniPro#Licensing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UniPro#Licensing)

